# OTC WiJet



## englishm (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello All,

I purchased a WiJet.Video (made by OTC Wireless) device online to have my projector to project wirelessly. My laptop connects to the device fine, but when I click the PSM (Presentation Session Manager) software that I downloaded from otcwireless.com, it would not establish the connection. I can reboot the device with my laptop, log onto it's web interface to configure settings, but for some reason it would not project. I think I need a firmware update for this device, but I can't seem to find it anywhere. I have version 1.0.1 and need 1.3. I hope someone have a solution to this problem. I think this company has gone out of business because I've emailed support and the email kept getting rejected. Please help me! Thank you.


----------



## IT Helpp (Apr 7, 2008)

Follow the link to your OS and download the sound driver (exe file if available). Install & reboot and should work.


----------



## fenderrocker73 (May 30, 2008)

I cant get the wijet to connect from the PSM software. It says it is connected to my wireless but has limited connection. Any words of advice?


----------



## crisbrooklyn (Jun 5, 2008)

I am trying to download the presentation software from their website, but when i try to install it give me an error of damage or unknown file. Where can i get this software???

Anyone can help??


----------



## englishm (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello js91766,

I had it downloaded on my laptop, but it crashed and I had to reload the OS. I have received the same error message when I try to download it from otcwireless.com and somehow the error message goes away. Give it some time and keep trying to download it from the website. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## interpelos (Aug 21, 2008)

IT Helpp said:


> Follow the link to your OS and download the sound driver (exe file if available). Install & reboot and should work.


I am trying to download the presentation software from their website, but when i try to install it give me an error of damage or unknown file. Where can i get this software??? 

help link to download for Win XP or Vista???


----------



## conliburd (Sep 29, 2008)

Need help getting a workable software for WiJet wireless adapter.


----------

